# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  انتصاران للمغرب والجزائر في افتتاح بطولة العرب الكروية للشباب

## hassan riach

في افتتاح بطولة العرب للشباب لكرة القدم التى انطلقت أمس بالمغرب وتستمر حتى 24 يوليو الجاري، تمكن المضيف المغربي من تحقيق الفوز على شقيقه السوداني ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى. 
وفي مباراة أخري بالمجموعة ، تمكن المنتخب الجزائري من تحقيق الفوز على نظيره الفلسطيني بهدفين نظيفين على الملعب البلدي بالقنيطرة و بذلك تصدر المنتخب الجزائري المجموعة بعد نهاية الدور الاول >  
ومن ناحية أخري يلعب اليوم المنتخب السعودي مع نظيره الكويتي , بينما تلعب العراق مع البحرين ضمن المجموعة الثانية .

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

